# Canadian Army Journal Vol 8, No 1



## mperreault (27 Jun 2005)

The spring 2005 issue of The Canadian Army Journal   is now available online at...

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/caj/main.asp?view=more&issueID=33

- Matt Perreault


----------



## McG (27 Jun 2005)

Are these no longer published in hard copy and sent to units?  I've not seen a new on in other than electronic form since last summer.


----------



## mperreault (27 Jun 2005)

8.1 has just been printed... If your unit is no long receiving it you should make sure it's added to the distribution list...  I'm not sure how that all works I only maintain the webpage...

-Matt
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/caj


----------



## Infanteer (27 Jun 2005)

You maintain the webpage?  Why can't you get the entire journal (with table of contents and cover) printed on one PDF file?


----------



## Cloud Cover (28 Jun 2005)

Having perused the edition, and naturally gravitating towrds a couple of articles written by a particular LCOL, [who shall remain un-named] I have but one question: why are there no articles involving tumbleweeds and swinging saloon doors, hmmm?


----------



## pbi (28 Jun 2005)

_pbi slowly slipped the strap of his holster, never taking his eyes off whiskey601......_

Cheers


----------



## mperreault (29 Jun 2005)

Infanteer Wrote:


> Why can't you get the entire journal (with table of contents and cover) printed on one PDF file?



We created the new Canadian Army Journal (CAJ) site following the standards set by other academic journals.  Its current format makes it easier to sort information...  It also reduces bandwidth usage, if a person is only interested in reading one article they are not forced to download the whole issue.  That said, perhaps we can include both full versions, and an article-by-article view of the journal in future revisions of the site.  Thanks very much for your input.

-Matt
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/caj/


----------



## Infanteer (29 Jun 2005)

mperreault said:
			
		

> We created the new Canadian Army Journal (CAJ) site following the standards set by other academic journals.   Its current format makes it easier to sort information...   It also reduces bandwidth usage, if a person is only interested in reading one article they are not forced to download the whole issue.   That said, perhaps we can include both full versions, and an article-by-article view of the journal in future revisions of the site.   Thanks very much for your input.
> 
> -Matt
> http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/caj/



Thanks for the reply Matt.  I made the recommendation for a couple reasons:

1)  Many of the Journals I've seen do both - a complete PDF file with the entire issue as well as a PDF file for each article for those who want something specific.

For example:

Air and Space Power:
http://www.airpower.maxwell.af.mil/airchronicles/apj/apj05/sum05/sum05.html

I'm pretty sure Armour Magazine and the Australian Army Journal are the exact same (can't get the links to work right now).

2)  I like to read (or print) the entire publication - it is alot easier to do so without having to open 15-20 files.  

Cheers,
Infanteer


----------



## Infanteer (29 Jun 2005)

Correction - Armour Magazine doesn't put the entire publication on one file - a pox on their house.

But the Aussies do:

http://www.defence.gov.au/army/lwsc/Publications/journal/journal%203.htm


----------



## mperreault (29 Jun 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> ...I like to read (or print) the entire publication - it is alot easier to do so without having to open 15-20 files...



I can appreciate that...  Thanks again for the input, I will work on having the full versions available when I find time..

-Matt
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/caj/


----------



## Edward Campbell (29 Jun 2005)

mperreault said:
			
		

> I can appreciate that...   Thanks again for the input, I will work on having the full versions available when I find time..
> 
> -Matt
> http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/caj/



Thanks for offering to help.

I don't know if this is any help but here is how one government board does it: we have a choice of one large document or individual 'chapters' - http://strategis.ic.gc.ca/epic/internet/insmt-gst.nsf/en/sf08385e.html  Hope this does more harm than good.


----------



## mperreault (30 Jun 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I like to read (or print) the entire publication - it is alot easier to do so without having to open 15-20 files.



Ok... Check out the CAJ now... I've included full versions of all available issues..

-Matt
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/caj/


----------



## Infanteer (30 Jun 2005)

Wow - you're good.

Can we put you in charge of the DND?  

Thanks for that,
Infanteer


----------



## mperreault (30 Jun 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Wow - you're good.
> Can we put you in charge of the DND?



That sounds like it pays well... I accept!

-Matt
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/caj/


----------



## Edward Campbell (30 Jun 2005)

Thanks, that's great!


----------

